# jsf anker/sprungmarke nachdem laden



## Unregistriert (22. Okt 2009)

hallo,

ich habe folgendes problem.

ich habe eine jsf seite, die hat einen button. der button verweist auf die gleiche seite.

wenn dieser geklickt wird soll zu einer bestimmten sprungmarke gesprungen werden. 

folgendes habe ich in das onload event des bodys geschrieben in javascript: 
	
	
	
	





```
onLoad="location.hash = 'sprungmarke';"[code=Java] in der seite habe ich ein element von der klasse "com.sun.webui.jsf.component.Anchor;" welches die id sprungmarke hat.

wenn ich jetzt die seite lade und den button klickte passiert nix. die url hat zwar den zusatz #sprungmarke dran, aber es passiert nix.

wie kann ich es realisieren dynamisch in der action methode die sprungmarke anzuspringen?

grüße und danke qwertz1234
```


----------



## Unregistriert (22. Okt 2009)

sorry habe es ins falsche forum gepostet.

kann das der liebe mod verschieben. danke


----------



## maki (22. Okt 2009)

*verschoben*


----------

